# Tatuaje Black Robusto Cigar Review - Excellent choice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This rare cigar is a steal! Nothing about it stood out as i was walking around the humidifier, and I was a little suprised when the guy who worked ...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Black Robusto Cigar Review - Excellent choice


----------

